
Kano’s next learn-to-code kit is a build-it-yourself laptop - TheVinous
https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/26/kanos-next-learn-to-code-kit-is-a-build-it-yourself-laptop/
======
leggomylibro
Awesome.

I wish that these wouldn't just use a Raspberry Pi, though. If you just give
people a Magic Computer Board to slot into a few other bits of plastic and
peripherals, how much will they really learn about the hardware?

What about a kit that you solder up yourself? Not the actual components, but
at least some headers or leads to physically separate the different logical
pieces of the machine. The core logic board with all those annoying BGA
components could be a single board, but the peripherals might be broken out
into headers designed for different module boards to plug in.

The USB adapter boards or hub board connect HERE, the audio amp board connects
HERE, the microSD card/M.2 SSD storage board goes HERE, the Power supply board
plugs in HERE, etc.

And then you open-source a modular 3D-printable case that users can design in
a web interface, snapping slots sized for different plugs/modules in different
places on a shell, choosing where the screen/hinges/keyboard/trackpad/board
should sit. Link to an affiliate-linked online printer for convenience, and
stock a few default configurations.

~~~
ch4ch4
This kit is targeted for younger kids. A soldering iron presents a real risk
for injury, and most parents will probably not want to buy something like that
for their kids.

If parents wanted to extend this kit to include soldering, they could just as
easily buy an additional Pi HAT kit from Adafruit...

~~~
sannee
Oh come on, soldering is fairly safe - the worst thing you can realistically
get is a small burn. Compare that to say, cycling or skying (which is
something many parents let their 10 year olds do).

~~~
cr0sh
> the worst thing you can realistically get is a small burn.

Never had your soldering iron roll off the bench and then tried to catch it,
hmm? Inevitably, you catch the wrong end...

/but you only do so once... //wearing shorts during the episode can make it
double the fun!

~~~
leggomylibro
Dunno about you, but I stopped wearing shorts while soldering after the first
time a large-ish ball sputtered off onto my knee.

It can make cool-looking stains on pants, but it's hard to get off cleanly
without tearing the fabric.

------
tonyarkles
This makes me so nostalgic. In my mind, this is a spiritual successor to the
Vic-20/Commodore 64 type computers. Meant to be programmed out of the box,
with an environment that is reasonable for a motivated individual to learn and
hack on.

------
cheez
My son had both the CPU kit and the screen kit. Whenever a friend comes over,
he proudly displays the computer he built himself. He is a god to them. Then
he goes to use his macbook. In any case, this is a great, cost efficient
introduction. We eventually built a monster desktop for "work".

I will definitely get this for him next summer.

~~~
holychiz
how old is your son? if he's around 6 year-old, he's a god to me! :)

~~~
brians
Same experience: my 4yo built a rainbow-colored case for a Pi2 B, cabled in
monitor and keyboard and mouse and power, and knows it’s the computer she
built. Following Goerzen’s advice, she gets a text login—so three years later,
she knows about startx, apt, and finds alpine about as usable as iPad
Mail.app. When the computer was disassembled for a move, we had a great
conversation about how to put it back together, what was working where, and
how USB ports defy physics and have three sides, one of which is invisible.

------
JorgeGT
I love my raspberry pi, but to "learn-to-code" I would rather buy an Acer
Aspire 1 [1], which is cheaper than this kit, has much better performance and
a very nice flat design. With the remaining money I would buy a raspberry zero
that the kid can ssh to, embed in robot/contraptions, etc.

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Acer-Celeron-Storage-
Windows-A114-31-...](https://www.amazon.com/Acer-Celeron-Storage-
Windows-A114-31-C4HH/dp/B0746NCNSG/ref=sr_1_8?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1506447561&sr=1-8&keywords=laptop&refinements=p_36%3A-25000)

------
LordKano
Somehow, I feel like I should have something more profound to say here.

I have been considering getting one of their kits for my children to build and
learn.

------
dmoo
If you have a Pi already and a kid I recommend an install of the os. They have
really done a great job, learn the command line as part a game etc.

[http://developers.kano.me/downloads/](http://developers.kano.me/downloads/)

------
mentos
What would you guys think of a school that allowed kids to use their cell
phones if they first passed a 'build-it-yourself' course with something like
this?

~~~
tytytytytytytyt
Passing a course doesn't mean the kids magically have a legitimate reason to
use a cell phone during class.

